# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  قاطمة الصادق  كتبت: النصري سيد الوتر

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ﺧﻂ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺱ ﺑﺼﺤﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﺮ
ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﻓﺎﻃﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ
ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮﻱ(ﺳﻴﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﻮﺗﺮ)
*ﺗﺘﺒﻌﺜﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻭﻑ ﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻦ...
ﺣﺎﺿﺮﺍ,ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﻥ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻔﺎ ﺷﻜﻼ
ﻭﻣﻀﻤﻮﻧﺎ,ﺣﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻻﻧﻔﺎﺱ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻔﺮﺩﺍﺕ ﻳﺘﻮﺍﺯﻳﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺣﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ
ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺘﻤﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﺤﻪ
ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻠﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻓﻪ
ﻭﺟﺰﺋﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﻟﻪ,ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺑﺤﺎﺭ
ﻋﺒﺮ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﻪ ﻳﺤﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻃﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﻋﺒﻖ
ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻌﻪ ﻭﺳﺤﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﻪ
ﻭﺍﻟﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺮﺩﻩ ﻭﻧﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺍﺧﻞ ﻭﻋﺘﻖ
ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺮﻭﺡ ﻟﻴﺠﺴﺪ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﻪ ﺍﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻃﻞ
ﺍﻟﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﻧﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﻌﻴﻨﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﻪ ﺑﺒﺴﻤﻪ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻔﻪ ﻭﺑﺮﺍﺀﻩ ﻟﻢ
ﺗﺨﻔﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻭﻫﺪﻭﺀ ﻳﺘﺠﺴﺪ
ﻟﻴﻀﺤﻲ ﻋﻨﻮﺍﻧﺎ ﺛﺎﺑﺘﺎ ﻳﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺍﺧﻞ
ﻭﻳﺸﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺸﺎﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺑﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﻮﻧﺖ
ﻣﺒﺪﻉ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﻢ ﺳﻤﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮﻱ
*ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺮﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻪ ﻟﻠﻔﻨﺎﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮﻱ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪﻭﺩﺍﺕ
ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻗﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺨﻠﻖ
ﺍﺭﺿﻴﻪ ﻣﺘﻤﻴﺰﻩ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻤﻜﻦ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﻧﻴﻦ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﻮﺱ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ
ﺧﻼﻝ ﺷﻌﺒﻴﻪ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻜﻦ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﻘﻮﻝ ﻭﺍﻛﺪﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺣﻀﻮﺭﻫﺎ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺭﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﻠﻔﻪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮﻱ ﻗﺪ
ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺳﺮﻋﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻀﻮﺀ ﻭﺗﻤﻜﻦ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺑﻊ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻗﻠﻮﺏ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻐﺎﺭ ﻣﻤﺘﻠﻜﺎ
ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﻬﺎ ﺑﺮﺷﺎﻗﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﻪ ﻭﺭﻫﺎﻓﻪ
ﺍﻟﺤﺲ ﻭﺭﺯﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺭﺧﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺕ
ﻭﺍﻻﺣﺴﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻲ
*ﺍﻃﻠﻘﺖ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮﻱ
ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻊ ﻭﺛﻼﺛﻴﻦ ﻋﺎﻣﺎ ﻟﻘﺐ ﺳﻴﺪﺍ
ﺍﻟﻐﻨﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺗﺮ,ﻭﺭﻓﻌﺖ ﺍﺻﻮﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﻣﻌﻠﻨﻪ
ﻣﻴﻼﺩ ﻓﻨﺎﻥ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻣﺴﻴﻄﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻞ
ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﺣﺎﺕ,ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻟﻮﻥ ﻗﺪﻳﻢ
ﻣﺴﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺳﻤﻲ ﺿﻤﻨﻴﺎ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ
(ﺍﻟﻄﻤﺒﻮﺭ)الذيﻏﺎﺩﺭ ﺣﺼﺮﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﻥ
ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻓﺎﻕ ﺍﻭﺳﻊ ﺗﺴﺘﻮﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻐﻢ
ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺗﺴﺘﻤﻊ ﺑﻔﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻞ
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﻮﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻐﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻀﻢ
*ﺍﺳﺘﻤﻌﺖ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻓﺘﺮﻩ ﺑﺴﻴﻄﻪ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻋﺰﻳﺰ ﻭﻏﺎﻟﻲ ﻋﺎﺷﻖ
ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﻧﻴﻪ,ﻓﻮﻗﻔﺖ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺎﺕ
ﻭﺗﺬﻭﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﺑﺤﺮﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻮﺍﻟﻢ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻫﺸﻪ ﻭﺍﻻﺑﺪﺍﻉ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻦ
ﺍﻟﺮﻓﻴﻊ,ﺣﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﺩﺭﻛﺖ ﺍﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻓﻨﺎﻥ
ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺎﻉ ﻃﻮﻳﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻐﻨﺎﺀ
ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻪ ﻭﻗﺪ ﻛﺎﻥ
*ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯﺕ ﺷﻌﺒﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮﻱ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻌﺎﺕ
ﻭﺍﻛﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻛﺘﻈﺖ ﺑﻬﺎ
ﻣﺴﺎﺭﺡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﻭﻻﻳﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﻤﺒﻮﺭ
ﺳﻴﻈﻞ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﻛﺎﺋﺰ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺨﻠﻖ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪﺍ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻟﻼﻏﻨﻴﻪ
ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﺐ ﻭﻋﻠﻴﻪ
ﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺮﺑﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪ ﺫﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻥ
ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﻮﺙ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺭﺍﺳﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻣﻌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﺼﻪ,ﻻﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﻳﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻥ
ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭﻭ
*ﻏﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮﻱ ﺑﺤﻨﻴﻪ ﺗﺘﺴﺮﺏ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺍﺧﻞ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺣﻮﺍﺟﺰ ﻭﺻﺪﺡ ﺑﺼﻮﺕ
ﻣﻤﺘﻠﺊ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻑ ﻭﺍﻻﺣﺴﺎﺱ
ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ,ﻓﻮﺻﻠﺖ ﺍﻏﻨﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﻜﻞ,ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻇﻞ
ﺣﺎﺿﺮﺍ ﻭﻣﺮﺩﺩﺍ ﻟﻠﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺑﺼﻮﺕ
ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﺨﻠﻮﻃﺎ ﺑﺪﻣﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻴﻠﻪ
ﻭﺍﺣﺎﺳﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻗﻪ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﺪﻩ,ﻣﺆﻛﺪﻩ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻓﻨﺎﻥ ﻣﻌﺘﻖ
ﻭﻣﺘﺪﻓﻖ ﻧﺒﻼ ﻭﺳﻤﻮﺍ ﻭﻃﺮﺑﺎ
*ﺗﺠﺮﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮﻱ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻫﻢ
ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺴﻠﻂ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ
ﺍﻻﺿﻮﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻭﺳﺎﺋﻄﻪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﻠﻔﻪ,ﻟﻨﺨﺮﺝ ﺑﺨﻼﺻﺎﺕ ﺗﻔﻴﺪ
ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻴﻦ ﻭﺗﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺮﻭﺡ ﻭﺗﻌﻀﺪ
ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻭﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺣﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻇﻠﺖ
ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﺘﻪ ﺗﻀﻊ ﺛﻤﺎﺭﻫﺎ
ﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻭ ﺍﺫﻱ
*ﻫﻨﺌﻴﺎ ﻟﻤﺤﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮﻱ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﻥ
ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺋﻊ ﺭﻭﻋﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﻭﺗﻮﺗﻴﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺎﻣﺦ
ﺷﻤﻮﺥ ﺍﻟﻌﺰ ﻭﻧﺨﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻝ,ﻭﻣﺒﺎﺭﻛﺎ ﻟﻨﺎ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻫﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺕ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﻃﻪ ﺍﻟﻐﻨﺎﺋﻴﻪ ﻟﻴﻌﻴﺪ
ﻟﻨﺎ ﺗﻮﺍﺯﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﻩ ﻭﻧﻌﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻪ
ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﺣﺎﺕ ﻭﻧﺮﻛﻦ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ
ﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﻟﻠﺤﺒﻴﺐ ﻭﻧﻜﺎﺑﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﻖ
ﻭﻧﺎﻣﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺎﻛﺮ)ﻭﻳﺎﻃﺎﻟﻊ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺮﻩ ﺟﻴﺐ
ﻟﻲ ﻣﻌﺎﻙ ﺑﺎﻛﺮ
*ﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮﻱ ﻭﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻟﻜﻞ
ﻋﻈﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻄﻤﺒﻮﺭ ﻭﻟﺸﻌﺮﺍﺋﻬﺎ ﻭﻟﻌﺸﺎﻕ
ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺗﺮ,ﻓﻠﻮﺣﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻗﺪ ﺟﻌﻠﺘﻨﺎ
ﻧﺤﺲ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻻﺫﻥ
ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻪ ﻣﺎﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﺑﺨﻴﺮ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ﻭﻓﻀﻞ
ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺻﺪﻕ ﻭﻓﻴﺮ,ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻛﻴﺪ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺻﻞ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪ ﻣﺎ ﺣﻴﻴﻨﺎ
*

----------

